# What electronics do you have?



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Just curious as to see what everyone added to the car electronic wise (Not talking about ECU's or anything like htat)

I have:

-Aftermarket Driving lights
-Clifford Matrix 2.5RS Security system
-Alpine CDA-9807 Head Unit
-Crystal CPE463 Speakers
-Sony 800 watt amp
-Rockford 900 watt amp
-Rockford sub

Soon to have:

-Hella air horns (wired separately to a momentary push button switch)
-Neons in my amp rack
-MORE lights, behind the grill pointed at the left lane for when people flash their lights at me (Kind of assholish, i know, but people flash their lights at me when i have my low's on)
-Electronic trunk-popper (So i can wire the trunk to my accessory button on the alarm)
-Electric Antenna


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

A cd deck booya!the damn screen is going out and I bought bottom of the line Sony.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've got:

All sony stereo,
CDX-L600X Head Unit
(4) XS-V1632 3-ways
(2)XS-L1236 subs
XM-475gsx 800W amp
"Stealth" amp kill switch(just an extra hazard switch to turn the amp on and off)
Headlight and parklight disable(Kills power to all lighting except hazards and brakes so I don't accidently kill the battery when the car's off)
Battery relocation
courtesy lights and blacklight driving lights under dash
trunk lights
120 outlet in center console
instrument cluster swap
Intermittent wiper motor and switch swap
LED taillights

Soon to have:
remote trunk release
full vehicle LED light conversion
A-pillar triple gauge pod
autometer or pulsar instrument cluster conversion
alarm w/ remote start
(maybe)an airhorn from a semi
That's all i can think of for now.

hey danifilth, sometimes the contacts on back of the faceplate just need to be cleaned, I've seen several detatchable face decks with the same problem.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

pioneer CD player
infinity kappa 6 1/2's
2 12" 400 watt pioneer subs
halo headlights
stealth corner lights
indiglo gauges and hvacs

edit: post 3k... w00t!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey thanks man.Ill check into that.I bought it cause I only needed to play cds not to be flashy.hope it works


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

All alpine...

CDA-7876 (Head unit)
CDA-5755G (DSP EQ)
XM-02t under the chair
Alpine Type R 6.5 speakers for front/back
12" Type R subs hooked up to a MRD-M1000 
Alpine 150R alarm

All cost me about $1000 (retail of about $3000)


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

any reason why you decided to go all alpine? Not criticizing because i love some of alpines stuff, but have you ever considered venturing out into other compaines


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Pioneer Premier DEH-P750MP
eD12a
Avionixx 800.2
Avionixx 400.2
Focal 165v2
shitload of wiring, including 4ga alt to batt, 4ga engine to ground, 0/1ga batt to ground
JDM Nissan sidemarkers (NO idea what car they're off of)
I think that's about it, but there's probably more


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Snoy Head Unit...CDX-C8050X
Alpine Front Components...SPR-176A
Pioneer Rears...TSA-1680R
Sony Amp for Speakers...GTX-280X Mayb...Im commin up with all these numbers from memory...
Kicker 800.2 Amp for Subs
2 Kicker L5's in the trunk in a subzone enclosure....
Viper Alarm
Indiglo Gauges
Indiglo HVAC


Soon to come:
Some LED lights to accent the trunk
Some neon here and there mayb.
Hopefully an In Dash DVD player in the near future.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Sony XR-CA350 head unit

Sony XS-W5721 up front

Sony F-Series 6-3/4" Speakers
XS-F1721 in back

Sony CDX-T69
6-disc CD Changer mounted just under the deck in the trunk

some day pretty soon:
Sony 1000 watt amp

Sony 12 inch sub
heres hoping i can save the money...


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

Pioneer DEH-6500 HU
Pioneer XM radio receiver (forgot model no.)
MTX 160.2 going to all stock interior speakers
PPI a600.2 amp 
2-12 JLW3's 
Passport 8500 radar detector (my best friend)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

AZ02SpecV said:


> Passport 8500 radar detector (my best friend)



ditto


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Radio: Alpine CDA7965 (mounted in fiberglass shroud in glove box)

Mids/Highs: Polk DX3065 (MB Quart QM218.61Q's as soon as I get a minute to swap)

Subs: 2 Alpine Type R 10's

Amps: Alpine MRV1507 for subs/ MRVF307 for front speakers / MRVT407 for rear speakers

Monitor: Panasonic CYVM1500 7" mounted where radio used to be/PS2 under seat

Alarm: Viper800ESP w/ window mods, backup battery, glass breakage sensor, trunk pop, remote start, aux channel turns on radio/monitor, and some other stuff I am probably forgetting.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

sony xr-u770 headunit
sony CDX-U300 cd changer
kicker KX-3 crossover
alpine 3554 4 ch amp, 55x4 -150 x2 bridged (front)
precision power 2200M amp 200x2, sub
pioneer TS-A1767 front
kicker SS-120 full range box running as a sub trunk

not electronic but- set of hadley ( bully) air horns mounted under hood compressor and tank in trunk 150 PSI of loud!!

Sylvania silver star headlight bulbs


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn, so much Sony. Sony, this, Sony that. Seriously, what Sony puts into looks, other companies put into quality. Sorry, My opinion.

I have 
Alpine CDA-7995 HU
JL 300/4 Amp
and Just installed today: 
Boston Accoustics RC 620 components in the front
Boston Acoustics FX6 coax in the rear

Those speakers sound awesome, I wan going to go Infinity, but I ended up at Sound Advice and my friend gave me a good discount on both sets of Bostons. I like the Full range of sound thay give out. I heard that the infinities don't put out enough bass, well, these got the entire range covered.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

oh, update on my system returned the pioneer speakers today ( blew a tweeter had extended warranty) got a set of Pioneer TS-A1680R 6 1/2 4ways they sound pretty good so far and no spacer was required like with the other pioneer 6 3/4's.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Damn, so much Sony. Sony, this, Sony that. Seriously, what Sony puts into looks, other companies put into quality. Sorry, My opinion.
> 
> I have
> Alpine CDA-7995 HU
> ...


Glad you like them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yup, thanks. Install went smooth and it sounds real good. I wish I had dynamat b/c it's now lous as hell outside the car, LOL


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Damn, so much Sony. Sony, this, Sony that. Seriously, what Sony puts into looks, other companies put into quality. Sorry, My opinion.



Ouch, that hurts. Sony's not that bad, it's just that Sony makes a few different lines of products for different price ranges, they probably get the bad rep. from the low-end equipment they sell at Wal-Mart and Pep Boys. If people would actually spend money on the Sony stuff they're buying instead of getting their lowest quality merchandise, I probably wouldn't hear "Pssshhht, Sony?" every time I answer someone for asking what kind of stereo I have. My $.02.
And yeah I need to get off my lazy ass too and get some dynomat, the loudness is rediculous.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Ouch, that hurts. Sony's not that bad, it's just that Sony makes a few different lines of products for different price ranges, they probably get the bad rep. from the low-end equipment they sell at Wal-Mart and Pep Boys. If people would actually spend money on the Sony stuff they're buying instead of getting their lowest quality merchandise, I probably wouldn't hear "Pssshhht, Sony?" every time I answer someone for asking what kind of stereo I have. My $.02.


Sorry, but the Mobile ES line was the only remotely decent line Sony had. Every other line sucks, the sound quality, the build quality, etc (ESPECIALLY the xplode line). For the same price as ANY Sony product you can get something atleast twice as good, in terms of both build and sound quality. Sorry but it has to be said

Everyone has it so everyone thinks it must be the best, so they get it, leading to more people owning Sony and more people who think that it must be the best because of that. It's an endless cycle that can only be broken by research.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

/\ Amen


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't know if your all speaking about sony of today but my xr-u770 that I have which is about 12-13 years old works flawlessly, sounds great and other than replacing a bulb or a switch I haven't had any problems with it. I used to have an alpine head unit way backbut the fm reception really sucked and among other problems I had with my alpine I wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

have you heard any other head units besides the alpine? Im guessing your just biased becuase you have never really experienced anything else. I have an alpine one(9807) and i love it. FM picks up just fine, I was listening to a charlottesville, VA station in Washington, DC and it picked up just fine.

Maybe you just got a bad Alpine HU


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> have you heard any other head units besides the alpine? Im guessing your just biased becuase you have never really experienced anything else. I have an alpine one(9807) and i love it. FM picks up just fine, I was listening to a charlottesville, VA station in Washington, DC and it picked up just fine.
> 
> Maybe you just got a bad Alpine HU



I have no idea how the reception is on alpine's head units today as like I said I've had my sony since about 1991 and it works fine, but the alpine I had before that , and maybe I had a bad one, really sucked! I have nothing against alpine I currently own one of their amplifiers, also like 10 years old, and have owned numerous alpine eq's and processors over the years, my favorite one being the 3342 should have never sold that one,


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ahardb0dy said:


> I have no idea how the reception is on alpine's head units today as like I said I've had my sony since about 1991 and it works fine, but the alpine I had before that , and maybe I had a bad one, really sucked! I have nothing against alpine I currently own one of their amplifiers, also like 10 years old, and have owned numerous alpine eq's and processors over the years, my favorite one being the 3342 should have never sold that one,


We're talking about today (quit living in the past)

Back then, sony players were pretty decient b/c there was no competition for F&F, all show no go, ricer crap. Companies built stuff for functionality, rather than selling halfway decient products to kids b/c they *LOOK* cool.

Now days, Sony has done nothing but make radios that lack in build quality, lack in sound quality, and look exactly like the riced out civics they go into. Buying a Sony Xplod for audio competition is like buying a civic for racing. Alpine is now the best of the best. You will end up with lemons in everything, but overall, Alpine is the best you can buy. Alpine comes stock in alot of upper-class cars too.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Sorry if it seems that I'm living in the past but I know what I know and being that I've probably been into car audio before you were even born I probably know quite a bit. I'm sure Alpine makes good stuff now, they would have to considering how popular car audio has gotten in the last 10 years or so especially the sound offs and such, But there are other brands that are just as good if not better than alpine, I'm not saying sony is one of them their probably not and what you say about designing products that appeal to todays customers (kids) is probably true. Don't mean to change the topic here or upset anyone, 1997 ga, I see your in orlando, me too by the way.


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> We're talking about today (quit living in the past)
> 
> Back then, sony players were pretty decient b/c there was no competition for F&F, all show no go, ricer crap. Companies built stuff for functionality, rather than selling halfway decient products to kids b/c they *LOOK* cool.
> 
> Now days, Sony has done nothing but make radios that lack in build quality, lack in sound quality, and look exactly like the riced out civics they go into. Buying a Sony Xplod for audio competition is like buying a civic for racing. Alpine is now the best of the best. You will end up with lemons in everything, but overall, Alpine is the best you can buy. Alpine comes stock in alot of upper-class cars too.


eh, I agree with you on the Sony thing, but depending on what you're talking about, Alpine is not the best of the best. With HU I would honestly go with Pioneer. LCD screens, indash monitors and such...def. Alpine. their door speakers while extremely nice, not the best of the best, MB Quart, Focal, Boston Acoustic, I could go on....and for subs and amps, that's very negotiable, it really depends on what you're looking for, but i wouldn't go with Alpine for the BEST. But if you're looking for something that will sound amazing, sure go with Alpine, you can't go wrong. I just don't think it's the absolute best. 

That's my .02


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AZ02SpecV said:


> eh, I agree with you on the Sony thing, but depending on what you're talking about, Alpine is not the best of the best. With HU I would honestly go with Pioneer. LCD screens, indash monitors and such...def. Alpine. their door speakers while extremely nice, not the best of the best, MB Quart, Focal, Boston Acoustic, I could go on....and for subs and amps, that's very negotiable, it really depends on what you're looking for, but i wouldn't go with Alpine for the BEST. But if you're looking for something that will sound amazing, sure go with Alpine, you can't go wrong. I just don't think it's the absolute best.
> 
> That's my .02


Ya, I'm just talking about Alpine's HU. Pioneer is also good if you want LCD screens, but I still think Alpine has the Best HU. For amps, I love my JL to death, and for speakers, bostons, infinities, MB Quart, and so on.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

why would you want to stay with a 13 year old HU when there is so much more technology integrated into car audio today


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> why would you want to stay with a 13 year old HU when there is so much more technology integrated into car audio today





Well for one it still works and does what I need it to do, and secondly it's not in the budget right now to upgrade, since the HU I really want is about $500. One thing I need to upgrade is the cd changer, being so old it has a hard time playing cd-r's with mp3's on them. I had called sony a while back to ask them about the changer and they said they were suprised that it would play a cd-r disc at all. About speakers any place to get MB Quart online?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

crutchfield.com?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

MB Quarts are decent, but they are definately NOT for everyone. They have extreme clearity, that can't be disputed, but IMO they lack midbass and the tweets are very harsh (Infinity anyone?). I'm not a fan of them personally, but many are.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you can get MB Quart's at sounddomain, crutchfield overcharges stuff.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> MB Quarts are decent, but they are definately NOT for everyone. They have extreme clearity, that can't be disputed, but IMO they lack midbass and the tweets are very harsh (Infinity anyone?). I'm not a fan of them personally, but many are.



The lower end MB Quarts do not have all that much midbass...but I've done some installs with the QSD216 and the QM218.61Q series that have quite a bit of midbass. I did a set in a Porsche and I swear it sounded like 8" subs. I will agree that they are not for everyone though, the titanium tweeter can be quite harsh if not tuned properly.


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> MB Quarts are decent, but they are definately NOT for everyone. They have extreme clearity, that can't be disputed, but IMO they lack midbass and the tweets are very harsh (Infinity anyone?). I'm not a fan of them personally, but many are.


mid bass may not be the best on lower end models but as far as the tweeters go, they're meant for off axis listening. Meaning you don't point them right at the listener like you would normally do when staging speakers. Because, yes, they are VERY "bright" and clear. but that can all be adjusted with an EQ or on your HU if you have a decent one. 

go to ikesound.com or onlinecarstereo.com for MB Quart online. click below
https://ikesound.com/category-category_id/120
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Manufacturer.aspx?ManufacturerID=624


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

AZ02SpecV said:


> mid bass may not be the best on lower end models but as far as the tweeters go, they're meant for off axis listening. Meaning you don't point them right at the listener like you would normally do when staging speakers. Because, yes, they are VERY "bright" and clear. but that can all be adjusted with an EQ or on your HU if you have a decent one.
> 
> go to ikesound.com or onlinecarstereo.com for MB Quart online. click below
> https://ikesound.com/category-category_id/120
> http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Manufacturer.aspx?ManufacturerID=624


Even with tuning I don't like they way they sound. Every part of them screams harsh, the mids and the tweets. Many other speakers can be tailored to your tastes with some EQing, but not the MB Quarts. No matter how much tuning you do, if you don't like harsh speakers you probably won't like them. It's something you have to hear for yourself before jumping into.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ikesound hooks me up goood...check this out...over a year ago, i spent like $1000 with them, i got 2 fosgate hx2's, fosgate digital cap, fosgate power 1000.1 amp, wiring kit, box...same old shit...anyways, like 6 months ago, a package comes to my dooorstep from them, and ITS A FOSGATE POWER 1000.1 AMP, BRAND NEW!!! i dunno what the hell happened, but now i have a power bd 1000.1 going to each of my subs one of the happiest days i can remember...hahaha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ikesound hooks me up goood...check this out...over a year ago, i spent like $1000 with them, i got 2 fosgate hx2's, fosgate digital cap, fosgate power 1000.1 amp, wiring kit, box...same old shit...anyways, like 6 months ago, a package comes to my dooorstep from them, and ITS A FOSGATE POWER 1000.1 AMP, BRAND NEW!!! i dunno what the hell happened, but now i have a power bd 1000.1 going to each of my subs one of the happiest days i can remember...hahaha


Ya, I believe he's the guy that got me my JL amp. It's an awesome amp, even used. BTW, it's not getting as hot now that I swithed out the speakers, must've had a bad voice coil.


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

I've got:

Pioneer Head Unit (4 volt output) - can't remember model #
Alpine multichannel EQ with sub controler

Pioneer 6" seperates in front
MB Quart 6" seperates in back deck
8" JL woofers in rear passenger walls
2 10" high excusion Audiobaun subs

800 Watt 5 channel Rockford Fosgate amp powering all interior speakers
600 Watt 4 channel (x'ed over) Rockford Fosgate amp powering subs.

1 Farad stiffening Cap.

Greddy Profec-B Spec-II boost controller
Greddy Turbo Timer
Various Autometer gauges


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

I have the best electronic...an Animal Sound/PA System in my glove box. I ran the input for the microphone to the empty button next to the cruise control on a 93 sentra. Phat as helll


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

soon-to-be-replaced Uniden RD
Uniden CB, antenna mounted Euro/VW-style on the rear hatch glass.
Jensen (cheap but it works) mp3/CD deck
Pioneer 140 watt speakers in rear
(I don't put much priority in audio, I'm always subconsciously listening to the engine)
Dash-mounted ECU output (diagnostic, 02 sensor monitor, A/F ratio monitor)
Dash-mounted control switch and indicator LED for electric engine fans


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

Clarion DVD/MP3 7" In Dash Monitor
(2)Xo Vision 5.6" visor monitors
(2)Xo Vision 5.6" headrest monitors
Infinity Reference front components
Infinity Reference rear 6x9's
Kicker 6.5 Midbass speakers
(2)Kicker L7 12 inch subs
Kicker 1200.1 amp
Kicker 800.4 amp
Kicker 120.2 amp
Power inverter
Audio/Video inputs for PS2


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^ read the rules and fix that sig. 4 lines max....serious


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Fosgate Here :fluffy:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i got some component 6.5's, but im not doing anything till this spring. so...

Stereo
Kenwood 6.5's all around, best buy had a sale, 120 per pair.
Kenwood MDC-440(i think) cd deck......hate it......radio comes in like crap cept for major rock station, and the faceplate is defective, but kenwood said i damaged it when it was like this out of box.
2 12" RF Punch HE2 subs
RF 700s amp

Looks
Streetglow mini 6" neons under dash
Streetglow neon hidden in trunk, shinning on amp
2 Streetglow strobes in corner of trunk accenting subs
Indiglo gauge cluster overlays, 2 color, dimming
HVAC indiglo overlay
dont know if these count, but Polarg lights everywhere(including dome and auto-shifter light), cept for my head lights which are XD5 5100k

I know theres more but im beat, long day

PS, everything is hidden as far as neons and strobes go, even if you look where you think they are, you wont see em, trust me. i took my time when planting my "rice"


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ALSO, does it have to be IN CAR? cause, i got a ton of stereo equip. thats soon-to-be.....or -used to be........

like, either an Audiobahn 15", or 2 12" JL W6's, soon to have anoter pair of RF 12's, cause i wanna see if i can cram 4 12"s in 2 boxes ....blah blah blah, my components which will remain unnamed D), n sum more stuffs that have to wait till the snow goes away.....


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

audiobahn subs are crap...go with the JL's


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nothing xtravaggant....

Pioneer CD player (a couple yrs old)
Pioneer 6.75" speakers in doors and rear panel
Reverse Indiglo Guages
Sylvania SilverStars
Xenon Ultra White Fog Lights

future plans
New CD/MP3 player
Alarm w/remote start and keyless entry
Halo headlights

And....

One of those LED Batman scanners....they sell em on Crutchfield.com....
http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/...c=12&g=96600&I=505VS5000B&o=m&a=1&cc=01&avf=Y


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ALSO, does it have to be IN CAR? cause, i got a ton of stereo equip. thats soon-to-be.....or -used to be........
> 
> like, either an Audiobahn 15", or 2 12" JL W6's, soon to have anoter pair of RF 12's, cause i wanna see if i can cram 4 12"s in 2 boxes ....blah blah blah, my components which will remain unnamed D), n sum more stuffs that have to wait till the snow goes away.....



an Audiobahn 15, or 2 12" w6's......I don't think you could have picked 2 subs that are more different if you had tried, unless you said something like a DD9515 vs eD 12O


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

time to update this:

HU:
Alpine CDA-7995 <--I love this thing

Mids:
JL 300/4 Amp
Boston Accoustics RC 620 components in the front
Boston Acoustics FX6 coax in the rear

Sub:
MTX T8302 Amp
Infinity Perfect 12.1
Custom box

Alarm:
Viper ESP800 w/Trunk release, Window add-on, and pain generator siren. Programmed to turn on the radio 

Lighting: 
2 9" blue neons & 2 12" neons under dash and seats. Crystal Headlights/corners with XD-5 bulbs, SpecV foglights with XD-5 bulbs (soon)

Battery:
Trunk mounted
Custom billet aluminum tie down
1/0AWG wire to front, tripple grounded with 4AWG monster cable.
Soon to build a custom surrounding with Plexiglas window.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

My Focus just has a factory 6 disc changer, but the other car I ride in has the following electronic additions:

Terra Trip 303 Plus Rally Tripmetre
Hella Map Light
Terralight
Garmin E-Trex Legend GPS
Digital Stopwatch
Rear mounted battery
4 PIAA 80 Driving lights, with light pod
SDS Engine Management
Terraphone Intercom with practice headsets
Glove comparement mounted fuse box
2 Flashlights
Ammeter/Fuel Guage
Calculator

I also have extra guages in front of me in the passenger seat to look at when I have time. The car has no stereo system.

:cheers:


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

Longtime lurker here....

Here is what I recently got jacked for....damn crackheads 

Pioneer tape deck (they only took the face WTF?)
Pioneer 6 disk changer 
Kenwood 700 series amp
MTX Thunder 8000 12 sub

So of course it's upgrade time.... :thumbup: 
I'm planning (comments/suggestions welcome)

Pioneer deh-650 headunit
Boston RC 620's in the front doors
Alpine mrpf 40 X 4

I'm not sure what I want to do for subs. I'm reading great things about the Brahma but I don't want to spend that type of cash without actually hearing one...


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

JVC SH-99 Head unit
JVC 12 disk changer
2 * JL Audio 10w3v2 Subwoofers
Focal K2 165 Component speakers (front)
PPI A600 (600W RMS * 2 channels) AMP
PPI A404 (400W RMS * 4 channels) AMP
Coustik Crossover (blah)

Power Acoustik 5.6" LCD
PS2 w/ 1 remote
Power Inverter


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*My setup*

Has now been completely removed and most of it sold off. But you guys should appreciate this. 

McIntosh MX406 Head Unit 
McIntosh MPM 4000 power meters
BK Butler Tube Driver 1500 amp (for sale) 
Dynaudio System 240 (kick panels) 
McIntosh MC443M Mono Amp
Alumapro ALchemy sub (12") 
Orion Deq 30 digital EQ 
Alumapro CAP 
Tiff battery 
Stinger wiring. 

Loved the sound q but racing bug bit hard  

Now the audio equip. is in the house. 

For those that haven't already seen them I have pics. of the kick panel buildup on my web-site.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> audiobahn subs are crap...go with the JL's


have you seen/heard the new immortal series? immortal>W7. but all in all MMATS>all. also, wasnt asking for an opinion. so far the single 15 hits harder and lower than my RF's, which would be a step up in what i currently have. the JL's are also almost 5-6 years old. they look like shit. i got them for free for building a friends comp for him.



sr20dem0n said:


> an Audiobahn 15, or 2 12" w6's......I don't think you could have picked 2 subs that are more different if you had tried, unless you said something like a DD9515 vs eD 12O


again, free subs, and the audiobahn was a good deal from someone on here so i jumped on it. i also like being random, messes with peoples minds, and anyone that can afford an [edit] DD [/edit] to begin with, shouldnt be driving a sentra


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

*ALL* Alpine 

i got an Alpine CDA-9805 head unit
4 - 6.5in Type S speakers
2 - 12in Type S subs in a custom built 3.2cubic foot box (by the way im still looking for a creative way to protect the front of the speakers... ive got some stupid friends who like to *throw* shit in my trunk)
Alpine D-Class (dont remember model #) 700watt mono running the subs
im planning on getting a 4channel to run my door speakers...but i dont have the extra money right now. before that happens...my car is getting totally blacked out (smoked headlights...CF taillights...15% tint....possibly debadged... and blacked out 20spoke mag style 18in rims) 
im getting teh amp isntalled tho
i live 2 minutes from one of the best car audio places in MA... Superior Audio in saugus... they do INCREDIBLE work... and when i installed all my stuff (i did all the install work myself) i ran into the mess they call factory wiring...wasnt worth my time to redo it all (especially where i cant be without a car for a week) and Superior quoted me a VERY nice price to rewire the whole car with 16ga. 
its thumping right now tho


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I have a sony headunit (I hate sony headunits, but this one is cool and I'm not keeping my car so I went with one for looks rather than performance). I also have a Kicker ZR120 amp hooked up to a JL Audio 8W0. I also have an Escort Passport 8500.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

wes said:


> Has now been completely removed and most of it sold off. But you guys should appreciate this.
> 
> McIntosh MX406 Head Unit
> McIntosh MPM 4000 power meters
> ...


This is a little off topic, but I love your car, . Nice job with the kick panels.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wes said:


> Has now been completely removed and most of it sold off. But you guys should appreciate this.
> 
> McIntosh MX406 Head Unit
> McIntosh MPM 4000 power meters
> ...


How much for that Butler?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Seeing as I've only had my car for a few months, not alot. But here it is.

Front and rear speakers - 6.5" 3 way Pioneers , 180 watt each.
Sony head unit
Jensen 400w amp
1 MTX 12" sub (for now)

Hmmm more to come, when more money comes


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

alpine ivac800
jl 6.5 componets in front
jl 6x9 in rear
alpine V-12 5ch amp
jl 8w0 4ohm
alpine tv tuner
indash dvd player

soon updating all spks to FOCAL,
company is giving me stuff for free,
my choice of product, anything i want 
from any line they make :fluffy: :hal: 
they want someone in the store to have 
all FOCAL speakers in their car. They picked
mine 'cause i already have a good headunit
and clean amps. so, i will post pick when i get 
the new stuff in, i got my sub and amp rack 
all ripped apart right now :balls: 
it looks like ass, i wish this stuff would come in soon.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sxser96 said:


> alpine ivac800
> jl 6.5 componets in front
> jl 6x9 in rear
> alpine V-12 5ch amp
> ...


No offense but Focal seperates will benefit from better amps than the one your running. They like lots of good clean power. They are not as power hungry as the Dynaudio's but none the less they still like it. Zapco and Focal make a KILLER combo. Oh and if your really getting anything you want. Get the Utopia's. The Tweet's are KILLER!


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah i know, what do you think about memphis, or esx


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sxser96 said:


> yeah i know, what do you think about memphis, or esx


If your running Focal I woudl say they are slightly better than your Alpine. I would not skimp on amplifier quality/power with those speakers.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*A couple goodies...*

Sony XAV-7W A/V reciever with 7" widescreen monitor 
Sony CDX-757MX 10-disc CD/MP3 changer 
Sony Playstation 2 
Sharp MiniDisc player 
Planet Audio 4-channel amplifier - 100W/channel 
Audio Control EQL two-channel pre-amp equalizer 
Pioneer TS-WX100BPA 180W 10" powered sub, upholsered in white vinyl 
Infinity Kappa 6.5" 3-ways in the rear deck 
Infinity Reference 2-ways in the front doors 
Infinity Kappa tweeters 
Monster Cable XLN RCA interconnects 
Monster Cable positive and negative cables (4-gauge positive with inline Monster Cable fuse) 
Monster Cable positive and negative battery terminal connectors 
Monster Cable power distribution block 
Monster Cable XLN speaker wire 
Monster Cable 1.0 farad stiffening capacitor 
Monster Cable inline fuse 
Optima Red-Top battery 
Custom audio/video install by Sean and Samo 
Custom diamond plate PS2 mount by Samo 
A ton of Dynamat 
PIAA H3 driving lights 
Aftermarket alarm 
Red strobelight accents on amp rack/sub 
Nis-Knacks EL HVAC faceplate


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Nothing fancy in my sentra, JVC head unit-Infinity 6.5" 2 ways all around-Bazooka 8" powered tube which thumps pretty good i must say -Dynamat in the front doors,rear deck and trunk-Whistler radar detector and some Hella fogs...


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Lets see...

Kenwood MP919
DEI Viper 650.2 (got for a steal $140) Component Set
Cadence Q3000 ([email protected] feeding the Vipers)
one Kove Armageddon KMG K Series 500W RMS 15" (I actually have two but can only fit one in the trunk  )
JBL 1200.1 1200W rms amp (feeding the Armageddon.)


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Just getting started on mine. Here's the list;

Nakamichi 35Z
Butler Tubedriver750
Focal Poly/Kevlar 6.5"
Harrison Labs 800D
Dynaudio MW190 12"
HLabs dig 1F cap
Brown Bread deadening (2 slices, 1 stick - 6lbs)
Optima red top in trunk
UltraLink and Stinger acc's.

Here's the angled door spacers I made.








Writeup here http://community.webshots.com/user/chillboy101


----------



## viper624 (Apr 24, 2004)

I have: Head Unit: Kenwood Z919
EQ: Clarion (forgot what model #)
Fronts: MB Quarts 6.5 componet set
Rear: Infinity kappa 6X9
Subs: 2 Alpine Type R 1221d's
Amps: JL 500/1 (subs)
Rockford Punch 360a2 (fronts)
Alpine MRP-T130 (rears)

I need to upgrade my alt. I have already done the wires under the hood to 4 gauge and a optima yellow top, but I still get some bad head light dimming.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

just getting started on my new car but so far here goes

1. HU Kenwood KVT915 DVD
2. Front doors RF Q series components 6.5
3. Rear deck RF HPC 6.5
4. Amp RF 600a4
5. Sub MA Audio 10 sealed enclosure
6. Kendwood 10 disc dvd changer
7. Kenwood Sirius satellite radio tuner 

next on the list in alarm and kenwood center chanel speaker


----------



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

2004 Spec V:

~Viper alarm
~Eclipse 5V headunit
~Diamond Hex components (s600a)
~Diamond 6 1/2's in the rear
~Two 12" Eclipse subs
~Rockford 250M amp
~Rockford 501X 4 channel

Hope to get:

~Nismo catback
~Nismo CAI
~Nismo Header

And MAYBE......

~Turbo or supercharger in the future


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be updating mine soon....


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I'll be updating mine soon....


My updates:

Alpine CDA-9807 HU
Crystal CPe463 components
Rockford Fosgate Power 351S 
Rockford Fosgate Punch 301M
Rockford Fosgate Punch HE 10" subwoofer (e10a coming soon!!!)
Clifford Matrix RS2.5X Alarm
Electronic Trunk Release
Alarm siren hooked to a momentary push button swithc (thats right, sentra with siren)
Stinger/Rockford Fosgate Wiring
Bosch Relays


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

*Electronics*

heres my list, not much but soon to change all the audio except head unit

remote fog lights (killer lights)
kenwood 315s cd player w\ remote
51\4 vega carbon graphite speakers, front and rear, soon to change though
2 12" sony explode 1100 watt subs (there alright but will be replaced with audiobahn)
sony explode 1100 watt amp (love this amp, push it hard and never over heats, plays hard)

soon to have:

clear marker lights
clear tailights (mayber)
red turn signal bulbs and red side marker bulbs
red interior bulb
red gauge lights
custom rpm, oil pres, water temp, exh temp and oil temp gauges with red lighting
red street glow lights on the undercarriage
last with be custom intirior red lighting, (light the whole interior up)


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

suggestion, stay away from audiobahn


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Sony ~200W CD/CD-RW Player HU
Pioneer 4-way 6 1/2" door speakers
Dynomite door tweeters
Chrome washer nozzles w/red LEDs


Soon to have:
X-file 400W amp, or Jenson 700W amp
Pioneer 10" 500W RMS sub


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

'95 200sx:

pioneer premier p850mp
stinger wiring kit
viper alarm
JL 12w7
ppi pc2600
extra stinger battery
eclipse amp for componets (forgot model #)
JL XR-653 CS componets
JL XR 650 in rear deck
stinger 1 farad cap
cobra radar detector


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's going into the SE-L?

HU:
Alpine CDA-7995 <--I love this thing

Mids:
JL 300/4 Amp
Boston Accoustics RC 620 components in the front
Boston Acoustics FX6 coax in the rear

Sub:
JL 500/1 Amp
Infinity Perfect 12.1
Custom box

Alarm:
Viper ESP800 w/Trunk release, Window add-on, and pain generator siren. Programmed to turn on the radio 

Lighting: 
ORIGINAL Nis-Knacks projectors.
Audi A4 HID lenses (jus purchased)
Phillips D2S bulbs/Hella Ballast (bidding on now)
HID converion (priceless)

Battery:
Trunk mounted
Custom billet aluminum tie down
1/0AWG wire to front, QUADROUPLE grounded with 4AWG monster cable.
Soon to build a custom surrounding with Plexiglas window.


----------

